# Tenten vs Temari



## Kazekage94 (May 18, 2013)

*I noticed that most threads only have the same people, which includes Naruto, Itachi, Bee, Minato. Etc. So lets switch it up a bit.

Location: Forest of Quiet Movement( i think that's what its called)
Knowledge: Full 
Restrictions: None
State of Mind: IFC WIN/ LOSE 
Distance: 100 Meters

These are current characters.*


----------



## Bonly (May 18, 2013)

Really? I mean Really dude? This happened in the Manga and Tenten has been shown very little with nothing new besides putting explosive tags on her weapons, which doesn't suggest she can beat Temari. Temari wins, again, unless you gave Tenten the Bashōsen in which case she wins.


----------



## Synn (May 18, 2013)

*Temari stomps.*

Tenten doesn't have the stamina to hold the Banana fan for very long but even if she managed to use it once, Temari has full knowledge and would obviously get out of the way. Not to mention the starting distance favors Temari more, as she can pretty much block all incoming projectiles.

This is the Chuunin exam all over again. One sided match-up.


----------



## Kazekage94 (May 18, 2013)

Bonly said:


> Really? I mean Really dude? This happened in the Manga and Tenten has been shown very little with nothing new besides putting explosive tags on her weapons, which doesn't suggest she can beat Temari. Temari wins, again, unless you gave Tenten the Bashōsen in which case she wins.



Look here Bonly. I really don't care and if it was my choice i would do Gaara threads all the time because he is one of the best. Anyway i wasn't thinking when i did this. Heck i thought it would be a good fight, because i get most of my information from the Naruto games which doesn't give you much but hey this thread is obvious ok it will be difficult next time OK?!


----------



## Bonly (May 18, 2013)

Kazekage94 said:


> Look here Bonly. I really don't care and if it was my choice i would do Gaara threads all the time because he is one of the best. Anyway i wasn't thinking when i did this. Heck i thought it would be a good fight, because i get most of my information from the Naruto games which doesn't give you much but hey this thread is obvious ok it will be difficult next time OK?!



Then make Gaara threads. I don't care what you do but you'll get the same type of post I give to other people who make bad threads like this one.


----------



## Kazekage94 (May 18, 2013)

Bonly said:


> Then make Gaara threads. I don't care what you do but you'll get the same type of post I give to other people who make bad threads like this one.



ACTUALLY it's not a bad thread it is an obvious thread. Bad threads are ones that provide little information.


----------



## Bonly (May 18, 2013)

Kazekage94 said:


> ACTUALLY it's not a bad thread it is an obvious thread. Bad threads are ones that provide little information.



False this is a bad there. If its this obvious then its bad, lack of information does not make a bad match alone.


----------



## Gangryong Ma (May 18, 2013)

I don't see how this is a bad thread.

Tenten wins with Bashosen since I doubt Temari has the firepower to take on Kakuzu's masks.  Without it'll be a difficult fight that would probably favor Temari... she hasn't shown a lot in Part 2 though.


----------



## Kazekage94 (May 18, 2013)

Gangryong Ma said:


> I don't see how this is a bad thread.
> 
> Tenten wins with Bashosen since I doubt Temari has the firepower to take on Kakuzu's masks.  Without it'll be a difficult fight that would probably favor Temari... she hasn't shown a lot in Part 2 though.



Thanks man


----------



## Kazekage94 (May 18, 2013)

Bonly said:


> False this is a bad there. If its this obvious then its bad, lack of information does not make a bad match alone.



You are still incorrect, just because something is obvious doesn't make it bad. I bet you put up threads that have people automatically put who they thought would win. That doesn't mean it is bad, some people are intelligent like that.


----------



## -JT- (May 18, 2013)

Is this Banana Tenten?

If no, Temari stomps once again.

If yes, Banana Tenten definitely has the capability to beat her. She took out two masks, which suggests that she was able to give a good few swings of it before she passed out from chakra loss.
With full knowledge, Temari knows of the Banana fans capabilities, and thus would know that Tenten would be able to counter her Futons with powerful Katons. Thus she either has to risk it, or she has to go close combat, which is actually very dangerous, as Tenten is proficient in taijutsu.


----------



## FlamingRain (May 18, 2013)

I've always wanted to say TenTen wins this.

I agree with JT that if she has the Banana Fan in this match, she can take it.


----------



## Kazekage94 (May 18, 2013)

-JT- said:


> Is this Banana Tenten?
> 
> If no, Temari stomps once again.
> 
> ...



Yes it is Banana TenTen


----------



## ueharakk (May 18, 2013)

Yep, this isn't a part 1 stomp.

She has the banana fan which can produce large katons which counter temari's fuutons nicely if they are at the same level.


----------



## LordSnow (May 18, 2013)

Mhmmmm
Temari fuuton's her ass to kingdom come


----------



## Magician (May 18, 2013)

Mention Fan Tenten in the OP and you'll have a better response to your thread.


----------



## Butterfly (May 18, 2013)

I feel like Tenten can win this, even without the fan. 

Tenten has a higher speed than Temari, who's mostly a stationary fighter and doesn't have many decent reaction feats. Tenten, on the other hand, does have a knack for speed - being a teammate of Lee and Guy. She can also evade Kisame in CQC which means she's certainly not slow. 

I don't know why people are thinking Tenten would hurl weapons at _Temari_. That's just stupid, especially since she has knowledge. I see Tenten going for a more closer quarters approach - which she has shown herself to do against the likes of Kisame. I mean, it won't be easy but I can certainly think that with these qualities, and explosives, Temari would be hard pressed to fight back. 

Even then, it's not a stomp by any means unless Tenten went full retard and started to try to spam weapons again. I mean, really. What type of logic is _that_?


----------



## Bonly (May 18, 2013)

Kazekage94 said:


> You are still incorrect, just because something is obvious doesn't make it bad. I bet you put up threads that have people automatically put who they thought would win. That doesn't mean it is bad, some people are intelligent like that.



No if its this obvious then its bad, get over it.



-JT- said:


> Is this Banana Tenten?
> 
> If no, Temari stomps once again.
> 
> ...



The bold is false. Tenten only took out one heart. Also what Taijutsu skills has TenTen showed?



Butterfly said:


> I feel like Tenten can win this, even without the fan.
> 
> Tenten has a higher speed than Temari, who's mostly a stationary fighter and doesn't have many decent reaction feats. Tenten, on the other hand, does have a knack for speed - being a teammate of Lee and Guy. She can also evade Kisame in CQC which means she's certainly not slow.



Temari was able to keep up with the Sandaime Raikage speed and was able to land a hit on him, Temari reactions are up their with Tenten's knack of speed. Also when did Tenten evade CQC with Kisame?



> I don't know why people are thinking Tenten would hurl weapons at _Temari_. That's just stupid, especially since she has knowledge. I see Tenten going for a more closer quarters approach - which she has shown herself to do against the likes of Kisame. I mean, it won't be easy but I can certainly think that with these qualities, and explosives, Temari would be hard pressed to fight back.



Not really. There is 100 meters apart between them which means Temari can easily use jutsu that destroyed a good area of a forest and get her while Tenten is coming towards her.



> Even then, it's not a stomp by any means unless Tenten went full retard and started to try to spam weapons again. I mean, really. What type of logic is _that_?



Unless tenten has the fan then its pretty much a stomp.


----------



## Butterfly (May 18, 2013)

Bonly said:


> Temari was able to keep up with the Sandaime Raikage speed and was able to land a hit on him, Temari reactions are up their with Tenten's knack of speed. Also when did Tenten evade CQC with Kisame?


Sandaime Raikage was never noted for his speed. He was noted primarily for his intense durability. Finally, The Raikage was stationary and and made no attempts to evade, most likely assuming that he would be able to take such an attack because of his regenerative qualities or otherwise. 

Tenten has been able to avoid much quicker attacks by much stronger opponents like Kisame [2]. Deidara. She was also able to attack with unison with Neji and Lee. Implying they're of the same speed feats when Temari's reaction feats is swinging a fan isn't really helpful. We have very little feats for evasion, very little feats for movement, etc. She was also able to keep up with Deidara's movements. 




> Not really. There is 100 meters apart between them which means Temari can easily use jutsu that destroyed a good area of a forest and get her while Tenten is coming towards her.


And yet it barely cut Tayuya. Tenten was able to avoid several AoE attacks and even approach two Akatsuki members with her attacks who both are superior to Temari. They aren't even on the same level when it comes to speed. If Tenten approaches and closes the distance, she'll be the victor more often than not. With that said, it's not a stomp from whatever way you look at it. Temari either has to cut Tenten before she can move from 100 meters (which sounds ridiculous given Tenten's movement speed is at least able to be similar to Neji and Lee), or she has to destroy the entire forest which may not be successful anyways if Tenten can avoid falling trees (which might be possible depending on this weekend).  




> Unless tenten has the fan then its pretty much a stomp.


No. If Tenten had no knowledge, I'd agree it's a stomp. But, here, she has enough to make it not a stomp.


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (May 18, 2013)

With the fan, Tenten shoots a katon at Temari's futons, and Temari gets engulfed in an inescapable inferno.


----------



## Bonly (May 18, 2013)

Butterfly said:


> Sandaime Raikage was never noted for his speed. He was noted primarily for his intense durability. Finally, The Raikage was stationary and and made no attempts to evade, most likely assuming that he would be able to take such an attack because of his regenerative qualities or otherwise.



Naruto said "I know!! The Raikage are all incredibly fast after he fought A so while he wasn't noted for his speed by others, he has been noted to be near A. I was hoping you would point out how the Raikage wasn't moving. I like how you mention how the Raikage wasn't moving yet fail to mention Kisame didn't attempt to go into CQC with Tenten like you implied or how Deidara was in an worn out state when he popped up lol.



> Tenten has been able to avoid much quicker attacks by much stronger opponents like Kisame [2].



So because Tenten jumped from an attack she saw coming from a person who hasn't been noted to be fast while underground, lets you say that said thing is faster then Temari attacks based on what?

Kisame never tried to attack Tenten in CQC after he made that wave of water, he went straight towards Gai.



> Deidara.



What does this show? Last time we see her, she is on a tree. How is Tenten starting to run away from a explosion showing any good type of speed when she wasn't with her team when the explosion went off?



> She was also able to attack with unison with Neji and Lee.



How does showing her in free fall when she was good knows how close to Kisame compared to the other really showing anything?



> Implying they're of the same speed feats when Temari's reaction feats is swinging a fan isn't really helpful. We have very little feats for evasion, very little feats for movement, etc. She was also able to keep up with Deidara's movements.



So she kept up with Deidara who before hand fought Gaara, sealed Gaara Bijuu's, was dealing with Naruto+Kakashi before hand and her keeping up with a person who has used alot of chakra before hand doesn't really show anything good. Do you have anything from when someone was trying to attack her or was at full strength?



> And yet it barely cut Tayuya. Tenten was able to avoid several AoE attacks and even approach two Akatsuki members with her attacks who both are superior to Temari. They aren't even on the same level when it comes to speed. If Tenten approaches and closes the distance, she'll be the victor more often than not. With that said, it's not a stomp from whatever way you look at it. Temari either has to cut Tenten before she can move from 100 meters (which sounds ridiculous given Tenten's movement speed is at least able to be similar to Neji and Lee), or she has to destroy the entire forest which may not be successful anyways if Tenten can avoid falling trees (which might be possible depending on this weekend).



You mean she dodged a AoE attack while already standing on some of the water it produced allowing her to jump higher easier then if she was on the ground and an attack when she was already a good distance away from it while Neji was thinking its too late. I agree that if Tenten got into CQC range then she could win but thats unlikely.


----------



## Thunder (May 18, 2013)

Even if Tenten is in possession of the Bashōsen here, full knowledge Temari will opt to cut down the forest with    rather than rely on her standard Fūton techniques. And considering the starting distance (100 meters), Tenten won't be able to do much about it. 

Temari is simply a perfect counter to Tenten.


----------



## Godaime Tsunade (May 18, 2013)

^ This.

Even if Tenten does have an elemental advantage with the Bashōsen, Temari's fuuton are simply too wide and too great for it to matter. Even if Tenten creates doton shields with her fan, or indeed by using the generic doton technique taught to her by Kitsuchi, Temari's attacks are sharp enough to cut through _steel_, and so it would be meaningless. 

Perhaps if the distance weren't so great Tenten could attempt to divert Temari's attention by throwing a plethora of tools while she tried to close in. Then she might stand a chance, but even then its not guaranteed.​​


----------



## ueharakk (May 18, 2013)

Butterfly said:


> Sandaime Raikage was never noted for his speed.





2nd fastest character in the manga calls him increadibly fast

Dodai said "more than his speed and power he was known for his increadible endurance"  which just means that his endurance/defenses are so great that they outclass even his already immense speed.


----------

